# Selling Wholesale



## hitnspit (May 7, 2012)

OK i have got to the point now that i can sell to restaurants. Now my question is do any of you do this and how much do you get a pound? Now i know it will depend on where you are. It floors me that some people on here can sell meat and rabbit for less then what it cost me to grow them. But anyways i live in Vermont and any help would be good. I do have 1 place lined up but just wondering if my price is low, good I know its not high. they cant wait for the meat...lolThanks jim


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ninny (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Sep 23, 2012)

Call around to those who buy it and ask them directly. 
No one sells them for less than it costs to grow them. If you are, then you are missing something. Either over feeding, bad rabbit lines or settling.


----------



## Citylife (Sep 23, 2012)

Do the laws require your product to be USDA stamped?  If so, have you found a place to do it?  Have you figured out the cost of  how much A,  rabbit costs from born to butcher size?   Then add in your profit.
I know what you mean about people selling for less then they have into rabbits.  I see it quite often.  People dont sit down and figure out what they have into raising them. 
Not everyone thinks business like.  
Looking forward to hearing about your venture.


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Sep 23, 2012)

I know some states do not require usda stamp on rabbits you might be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 24, 2016)

I know this thread is really old, but i am interested in starting with a small herd of meat rabbits and I hope to be able to sell some at my store (that is located on the farm property) to paying consumers as well as for personal use. I would prefer NOT to butcher myself, but to have someone who is licensed to do it for me. I am finding very little in information on what I need to do. Can someone explain to me in laymans terms? I am not really looking to make money off meat rabbits, but with overstock its nice to be able to get something back off of it. Thank you in advance! HitnSpit I am assuming you are the person I really need to talk to hahaha.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 24, 2016)

It depends on the state. You may or may not need to be inspected, etc. I'm in PA, there are a ton of hoops to jump through here, so there isn't much market as they aren't well known as a food source. Other states vary.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 24, 2016)

That is what I am unsure of. I know there are people around who would LOVE rabbit meat. I am in Vermont, same state as hitnspit.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 25, 2016)

There is a state dept of agriculture here that controls all things food here. I'm sure Vermont has something similar.

If there is a licensed processor, they can be sold wholesale to the processor. One butcher locally used to sell rabbit, but stopped do to demand. We can sell them live for people to do their own processing. I know one person who found a loophole by selling as "human grade animal food".


----------



## MendonOrchards (Jan 25, 2016)

If they are sold wholesale to the licensed processor, am i just paying for the services to buy back the meat, or do they keep it?


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 26, 2016)

That would depend on what deal you strike with the processor and perhaps the sales law in your state.


----------



## hitnspit (Oct 1, 2016)

MendonOrchards said:


> If they are sold wholesale to the licensed processor, am i just paying for the services to buy back the meat, or do they keep it?


its been way to long scene i have been on here. Have you had any luck with your rabbitry? where in VT are you?


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 2, 2016)

If you are selling only a few meat rabbits, it is usually easier to if you sell the butchered and dressed rabbits instead of selling them live. But it really just depends on what you want. You can advertise in your newspaper, or put up a flier on your mailbox that advertises your meat rabbits.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 2, 2016)

hitnspit said:


> its been way to long scene i have been on here. Have you had any luck with your rabbitry? where in VT are you?


Per the profile, Mendon 

Where are you @hitnspit ?


----------

